# Bolivian ram wigglers



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

After a few spawns in the community tank I moved my Bolivian pair to their own 20 g and after a couple of weeks we had a spawn and now have a hole in the substrate full of wigglers.








Wish me luck! I have a couple of lonely bachelors who would be thrilled to have a girlfriend themselves &#128522;

Course after I moved the pair of Bolivians my young Germans had their first spawn in the community tank. They did okay for their first time but of course no wigglers but they have plenty of time.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

The fry are free swimming and enjoying some BBS. 
Setting down with the parents here

















The pair are very vigilant and caring parents

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

Cool! Good luck with them!


----------



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

They are getting bigger! Moved mum out of the tank as dad was starting to chase her off. He's very alert and protective of them and they will swarm around him when they get scared.
More pictures.

















Replaced the light with some leftover led strips and couldn't be happier with the brightness and of course the money in saving &#128522;

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thats awesome nice work


----------

